

Ask HN: What programming language was ______ written in? - newest_user

I am curious as to what programming languages were used to make various products and thought it would be interesting to keep a running list of as many as we could.<p>Feel free to list as many as you can in the comments section and I'll try adding it to the master list. Or you can ask about one and hopefully someone will answer.<p><pre><code>  Facebook   - PHP and C++
  Mac OSX    - C and Objective C
  iOS        - C and Objective C
  Windows    - C++, C, and C#
  Linux      - C
  Android    - C
  Google     - C++, Python, Java
  Dropbox    - Python
  NSA        - Python
  Yelp       - Python
  Quora      - Python
  Youtube    - Python
  Slide      - Python
  NASA       - Python
  ...</code></pre>
======
cperciva
Perl - C

Python - C

PHP - C

~~~
sixtofour
(gc)c - C

------
amccloud
Funny that you asked this. Today I noticed Google answering this very
question.

[http://cl.ly/2p2K0Q0m2i0I2D3I2J1U/Screen_shot_2011-06-13_at_...](http://cl.ly/2p2K0Q0m2i0I2D3I2J1U/Screen_shot_2011-06-13_at_2.32.12_AM.png)

[http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-
instant&ie=U...](http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-
instant&ie=UTF-8&ion=1&nord=1#hl=en&sugexp=ldymls&xhr=t&q=rabbitmq+written&cp=16&fp=f47737c79cc7719f)

------
pja
I suspect once an organisation gets big enough, you're going to find perl and
python in use somewhere.

The OSX kernel is written mostly in a restricted dialect of C++ once you get
above the microkernel level isn't it?

The control software for the Space Shuttle is written in a custom PL/I based
language called HAL/S (S for Shuttle).

The bottom layers of Android may be C, but most of the code you actually
interact with is written in Java.

------
fractallyte
Smalltalk is written in Smalltalk.

It's unique in being far more than a language: once upon a time, it was an
operating system ([http://tekkie.wordpress.com/2007/07/19/squeak-is-like-an-
ope...](http://tekkie.wordpress.com/2007/07/19/squeak-is-like-an-operating-
system/)).

~~~
MaysonL
_It's unique in being far more than a language: once upon a time, it was an
operating system_

Well, it shares that distinction with Oberon, so, not unique.

~~~
fractallyte
Whoops - a slip of the keyboard ;-)

Of course, Lisp is another one.

------
steventruong
NSA Python

Yelp Python

Quora Python

Youtube Python

Slide Python

NASA Python

~~~
conorgil145
Could you please expand your acronyms?

I interpret NSA as National Security Agency and NASA as the National
Aeronautics and Space Administration (two agencies within the US Government).
However, considering these are two entire agencies, it does not make sense to
say that either is 'written in python'. They may use Python, but I know that
they also rely heavily on other languages including C, C++, Java, C#, OCaml,
and assembly among others.

~~~
steventruong
Someone else asked for a reference and I provided the link in response also in
this thread. I am not arguing it's the only language they use but python are
languages they use nonetheless

------
pitchups
WordPress - PHP

Buddypress - PHP

Joomla - PHP

Drupal - PHP

------
binaryjohn
Stackoverflow.com - ASP.NET

TurboTax - Java

Reddit - Python

------
serichsen
Here are some industry applications using Lisp: <http://wiki.alu.org/Industry>
Application

------
MoreFail
MySpace - Java(Coldfusion) After 2007 C#,C

Yahoo - PHP, Java

Disqus - Python

LinkedIn - Java

Netflix - C, C++ C#

Baidu - PHP

QQ - PHP

------
Foredecker
Windows is not written in C#. There is only one componentin Windows htat is in
C# and that is the Windows Event viewer.

------
preek
Can you provide links for NSA and NASA, please?

[Edit]: Thx for the links, guys!

~~~
newest_user

      'NSA uses Python for cryptography and intelligence analysis.'
    

[http://waprogramming.com/papers/vol1-no1/(73-76)%20Python%20...](http://waprogramming.com/papers/vol1-no1/\(73-76\)%20Python%20-%20an%20appropriate%20language%20for%20real%20world%20programming.pdf)

...and...

<http://www.python.org/about/success/usa/>

~~~
steventruong
Should update the list from the vid.

------
neuromancer2600
eBay: Perl

Amazon: Perl

Twitter: Ruby on Rails, Java

Optimizely: Python

LinkedIn: Java

Craigstlist: Perl

flickr: PHP, Perl, Java

Tumblr: PHP

~~~
steventruong
Twitter moved off to Java last I heard if I read this correctly. Not sure if
they still use any rails.

Source 1: <http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/06/new-twitter-search/>

Source 2: [http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/01/new-twitter-search-
relevant...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/01/new-twitter-search-relevant/)

~~~
oomkiller
Most of their job postings still mention Ruby, so I suspect a big portion is
Ruby/Rails based.

------
sidcool
Android in C? I thought it was Java.

------
cosmo7
Diaspora - Ruby on Rails

------
gm
Windows is C, not C++

~~~
nametoremember
How come Windows doesn't come with a compiler for c?

------
binspace
Here are some sites written in Rails: <http://rubyonrails.org/applications>

